# Bids Needed - Southern Maine



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Good Day All.....

I've given up my duties of plowing the private road I live on because my Tacoma and Cutis plow took a beating last year when we got 5' in the last 3 weeks of Winter… plus my driveway at my new house is BEAST and will take me 45 minutes to plow..

I now live on a private paved road in Windham and I'm looking for bids... anyone interested? The association has decided to go with a flat fee contract (plowing / sanding) rather than "per-storm"..

Contact me at [email protected] if interested... all bids must be in by October 21st !

GO PATS!


----------

